
Rands In Repose: The Taste of the Day - naish
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/07/22/the_taste_of_the_day.html
======
pgebhard
This is a great read along the lines of the GTD philosophy. Very simple to
handle and very focused on continuing to complete tasks on your To-Do list.
I've got to try this out now to slim down my To-Do list. It's getting a bit
crufty.

